# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art >  banners

## shannisrules

hiya i hope this is in the right section but does anyone know how to make banners i know you use paint shop pro but i dont know what to do next is anyone else having this problem.

nicole  :Cheer:   :Cheer:  xx

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Several discussions are already been discussed in the Fantasy Storylines section - click on Banners - and post this there.. A mod will more likely close this soon since its a repeat post. No one will help you anyways... we all tried to get help.

----------


## shannisrules

ok thankx spicyspy why doesnt anybody tell you how to make them ? 

nicole xx

----------


## Jade

Moving to Bannars section.  It tells you there!

----------

